# J&J Poison



## Digswithstick (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi ,posted this under new to collection ,but thought i would post here as well .I have dug many of these not knowing what they contained,tossed most in back fill saved a couple .All i knew was that they were cobalt screw tops with J & J embossed on bottom ,definitely not poison bottle shape or texture.Saw this one with label at antique store ,i do not usually collect labeled bottles but find myself bringing more and more home.Johnson & Johnson poison.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Rick,...That's a cool discovery!...I've seen plenty of them and never thought about them being a poison bottle.                    Joe


----------

